# Nintendo Discussion Thread



## DGCubes (Mar 13, 2016)

I've been unable to find a thread like this after a quick search, but if it already exists, hopefully a mod moves this there.

Anyway, I've noticed that a LOT of cubers seem to be Nintendo fans. This thread pretty much exists to discuss Nintendo games, news, and anything else you might have to say regarding the company. I'll introduce myself by saying that I've been a fan of Nintendo for over 7 years. My favorite game series is Mario, although within the past year or two, I've gotten really into Zelda (I'm currently playing through Ocarina of Time 3D, Link's Awakening DX, and Link Between Worlds). Kirby's pretty awesome too. Other than the games I've already mentioned, lately I've been playing a lot of Super Mario Maker and Mario Kart 8. My favorite games of all time include Super Mario Bros. 3, Super Mario World, Super Mario Galaxy 1/2, and TLoZ: The Wind Waker HD.

So, with that out of the way, feel free to continue with any discussions or introductions!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 13, 2016)

I play a lot of Nintendo games as well, lately I've been playing Super Mario Maker. It's surprisingly fun to create levels and see others that are really creative. Also the recent addition of super expert 100 man is pretty fun as well(assuming you don't get crazy kaizo or troll levels, there really are to many troll levels ._.). Unfortunately my brother took all the other Wii U games when he moved out, so I no longer have SSB4 and Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 16, 2016)

I've been a Nintendo fan for about 7 years as well. The first Nintendo games I played were Wii Sports and New Super Mario Bros. Wii. My favorite franchise has become the Mario series because, dang, the guy does everything. Saving damsels in distress, playing every sport in existence, racing, fighting (top tier in Smash 4, woot woooot!), and so much more. But like DG, I am looking into trying other franchises, such as Zelda, Kirby, and Star Fox.

Lately, I've been playing Smash Bros, Super Mario Maker, and Mario Kart 8.

Someone should make a Mario Kart 8 tournament for Speedsolving members, that'd be awesome.


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Mar 17, 2016)

Been a fan of Nintendo thanks to Pokemon and Mario games. Hyped ** for Pokemon Sun and Moon. I want to be able to discuss my opinions on the Diamond and Pearl remakes that HAVE TO happen.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 17, 2016)

So, anyone here getting Miitomo?

Also, if this thread picks up speed, we should let people exchange Super Mario Maker level codes? Anyone?


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'd like to play your guys levels if you feel like posting the bookmark link to them. 

And it's pretty crazy that Wii Sports came out in 2006, 10 years ago. Seems like such a long time ago..


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 17, 2016)

https://supermariomakerbookmark.nintendo.net/profile/Mat11111?type=posted

Bam! Here you go!


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 17, 2016)

https://supermariomakerbookmark.nintendo.net/profile/MegaMario123?type=posted

There are mine! A speedsolving Mario Kart tournament would be really cool, although I think this thread should get off the ground a little more first.

As far as Miitomo, I haven't looked into it that much. I might eventually, but I'm not really all that into mobile games.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 17, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> https://supermariomakerbookmark.nintendo.net/profile/MegaMario123?type=posted
> 
> There are mine! A speedsolving Mario Kart tournament would be really cool, although I think this thread should get off the ground a little more first.
> 
> As far as Miitomo, I haven't looked into it that much. I might eventually, but I'm not really all that into mobile games.



Yeah, I haven't learned much about Miitomo either. I might give it a look when it comes out this month.

As for Mario Kart, you're making sense. We should wait a bit.

I will beat The Absolute Worst, eventually.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 17, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I will beat The Absolute Worst, eventually.



Lol, there's a bit of a backstory behind that level. Daniel Karnaukh makes evilly difficult (but pretty decent) Mario Maker levels, so I wanted to make him feel bad that he can't beat one of mine. Hence, that awful excuse of a level. Y'know, I actually don't think he's played it yet. I'll have to bring it up to him.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 17, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Lol, there's a bit of a backstory behind that level. Daniel Karnaukh makes evilly difficult (but pretty decent) Mario Maker levels, so I wanted to make him feel bad that he can't beat one of mine. Hence, that awful excuse of a level. Y'know, I actually don't think he's played it yet. I'll have to bring it up to him.



Say, do you by any chance know his Nintendo Network ID? If so, punch it into the bookmark site. I want to try some of his levels over spring break.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 18, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> https://supermariomakerbookmark.nintendo.net/profile/MegaMario123?type=posted
> 
> There are mine! A speedsolving Mario Kart tournament would be really cool, although I think this thread should get off the ground a little more first.



That would be awesome! (I guess we need to wait for more people to see this)

Pokemon battles and trades and Smash would also be cool.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 18, 2016)

Say, DG, perhaps at the end of one of your videos, you could say, "Hey, Nintendo fans! I've started a Nintendo discussion thread over on the Speedsolving forum. If you have Mario Kart 8, we can start a tournament if the thread gains enough steam!"

Or something like that.

Maybe we can exchange Nintendo Network ID's (as Miiverse bans such a thing), and friend each other, and we can do friend rooms sometimes.

Because I'm not sure how many people will want to do tourneys.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Well I played some of your guys levels, some of them were pretty fun, others were just annoying (looking at you, The Absolute Worst ).

The main problem that I have with some of the levels is the randomness from bowser fireballs. Sometimes it makes the sections of the level impossible to avoid them, which is clearly unfair. Also I prefer levels where you can learn from where you died before so you can do better the next time, and the fireballs kinda ruin that.

And my levels: https://supermariomakerbookmark.nintendo.net/profile/thatoneguy2022


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 18, 2016)

I will challenge anyone to Mario Kart 7 or 8. 

On a similar note, if anyone has Mario Maker I have about 30 levels out. Some puzzles, some weird, some songs. Enjoy. Here is the first link and you can find the rest through there

The Dark World

(CFEF-0000-00D8-A42D)

[EDIT] I didn't know this was up yet. So you can check more out here on my profile. Make sure to star the courses! I'm already up to 350!


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 19, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I will challenge anyone to Mario Kart 7 or 8.
> 
> On a similar note, if anyone has Mario Maker I have about 30 levels out. Some puzzles, some weird, some songs. Enjoy. Here is the first link and you can find the rest through there
> 
> ...



You're on! But I'm not home right now. I have a Mathcounts competition tomorrow, so we headed up to Troy this afternoon.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2016)

Holy cow, my two of my favorite hobbies, except you aren't talking about Zelda as much.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 19, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I will challenge anyone to Mario Kart 7 or 8.
> 
> On a similar note, if anyone has Mario Maker I have about 30 levels out. Some puzzles, some weird, some songs. Enjoy. Here is the first link and you can find the rest through there
> 
> ...



I had no idea you were into Nintendo games! As far as Mario Kart 8 goes, it sounds like we'll have to have a tournament sometime soon. 



Tycubing said:


> Holy cow, my two of my favorite hobbies, except you aren't talking about Zelda as much.



I have a feeling when Zelda U comes out, we'll be talking about it quite a bit.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2016)

YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 19, 2016)

Let's do it! Who's available tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## turtwig (Mar 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Let's do it! Who's available tomorrow afternoon?



I'm available


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 19, 2016)

turtwig said:


> I'm available



It's on. I'm back home, so I'll set up a tournament. Granted, it'll be small, but it's a start.

EDIT: I've made it. The code is 1930-2161-1474. Look at the rules and times and consult me if you want to make changes. I think the most likely change might be to make it 150cc to make it more appealing to everyone.

EDIT 2.0: I guess I should mention it takes place at 1:00 EDT, so if you don't live in that time zone, you can probably find a website that'll convert times between my time zone and yours.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> It's on. I'm back home, so I'll set up a tournament. Granted, it'll be small, but it's a start.
> 
> EDIT: I've made it. The code is 1930-2161-1474. Look at the rules and times and consult me if you want to make changes. I think the most likely change might be to make it 150cc to make it more appealing to everyone.
> 
> EDIT 2.0: I guess I should mention it takes place at 1:00 EDT, so if you don't live in that time zone, you can probably find a website that'll convert times between my time zone and yours.



Could you push it back an hour? I might not be available at 1:00 EDT.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Could you push it back an hour? I might not be available at 1:00 EDT.



Ok, I'll go do that today


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

Is EDT the same thing as EST? Ya, 2 would be so much better.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> Is EDT the same thing as EST? Ya, 2 would be so much better.



Yeah, now that Daylight Savings Time is in effect, the S changes to a D. It just means that this would be 1:00 if it wasn't Daylight Savings Time.

Michigan follows Eastern Time, right?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yeah, now that Daylight Savings Time is in effect, the S changes to a D. It just means that this would be 1:00 if it wasn't Daylight Savings Time.
> 
> Michigan follows Eastern Time, right?


Ah, for some reason I never knew that. Yes, Michigan is Eastern time. I have a meeting at noon and for sure would be set by 2. I have yet to sign onto a tournament like that so that will be fun to test. I believe my character name is Mr. Boucke so watch for that


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> Ah, for some reason I never knew that. Yes, Michigan is Eastern time. I have a meeting at noon and for sure would be set by 2. I have yet to sign onto a tournament like that so that will be fun to test. I believe my character name is Mr. Boucke so watch for that



Gotcha. Should I make a separate thread announcing the tourney, or keep it here?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Gotcha. Should I make a separate thread announcing the tourney, or keep it here?



Here is probably fine. This is a speedsolving forum anyway so probably keep this contained. I think I might make a video on something like this in the future.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> Here is probably fine. This is a speedsolving forum anyway so probably keep this contained. I think I might make a video on something like this in the future.



Cool! My Nintendo Network ID is Mat11111 (1 T, because 2 T's was taken), so I'll send you a friend request after the tourney.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

Wait, this is a 200cc race? 150 should be fine lol. I'm online now.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm ready.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

I just got disconnected for some reason


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

Same. Maybe another time.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 20, 2016)

Plz 150cc


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

So who is who? I'm Mr. Boucké. Any way of changing it to 150cc now that we started?


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Plz 150cc



Next time, DG. Next time MOUNT WARIO YES!


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 20, 2016)

Btw, Misha is Daniel Karnaukh (Derpy Cuber).


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Btw, Misha is Daniel Karnaukh (Derpy Cuber).



I was wondering that. Also, dang it DG, why did you have that Super Horn? I could've won!

Got disconnected again, what's going on?


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I was wondering that. Also, dang it DG, why did you have that Super Horn? I could've won!
> 
> Got disconnected again, what's going on?



Muahahahahaha
Idk, is there any way to change it to 150cc? I've never run a tournament so I wouldn't know.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow, never have I done 200cc. This is exhilarating.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Muahahahahaha
> Idk, is there any way to change it to 150cc? I've never run a tournament so I wouldn't know.



There is, but if I change it, I might have to push it back to later today. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to set up my Wi-Fi range extender.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

lol, I'm getting used to this speed now. I'm starting to like it. Except for cloud top which I'm usually good at.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> lol, I'm getting used to this speed now. I'm starting to like it. Except for cloud top which I'm usually good at.



Ok, my WiFi is good to go. Do we want to restart with 150cc?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

Up to you. I say just jump back in and will change it for next time.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> Up to you. I say just jump back in and will change it for next time.



You guys continue, I'm about to play with some of my friends from school.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

DG, just sent you a friend request on Miiverse.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, that was a good first go. Sorry Matt about all the disconnections. We were fine for some time with DGCubes and a few others. Hopefully I'll see everyone next week!


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> Well, that was a good first go. Sorry Matt about all the disconnections. We were fine for some time with DGCubes and a few others. Hopefully I'll see everyone next week!



Well, let's just hope my baby sister doesn't find the WiFi router again.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 20, 2016)

That was really fun! SpeedCubeReview, you're really good, lol. You destroyed me and Derpy. 
Hopefully next week works out well (with 150cc, perhaps?).


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> That was really fun! SpeedCubeReview, you're really good, lol. You destroyed me and Derpy.
> Hopefully next week works out well (with 150cc, perhaps?).



You got it!


----------



## thederpydank (Mar 20, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I've been unable to find a thread like this after a quick search, but if it already exists, hopefully a mod moves this there.
> 
> Anyway, I've noticed that a LOT of cubers seem to be Nintendo fans. This thread pretty much exists to discuss Nintendo games, news, and anything else you might have to say regarding the company. I'll introduce myself by saying that I've been a fan of Nintendo for over 7 years. My favorite game series is Mario, although within the past year or two, I've gotten really into Zelda (I'm currently playing through Ocarina of Time 3D, Link's Awakening DX, and Link Between Worlds). Kirby's pretty awesome too. Other than the games I've already mentioned, lately I've been playing a lot of Super Mario Maker and Mario Kart 8. My favorite games of all time include Super Mario Bros. 3, Super Mario World, Super Mario Galaxy 1/2, and TLoZ: The Wind Waker HD.
> 
> So, with that out of the way, feel free to continue with any discussions or introductions!



HI DG IM UR BIGEST FAN PLOX SUSCRIX TO MY CHANEL: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0A2GSmPwKC_FE5drWA7vZA


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

thederpydank said:


> HI DG IM UR BIGEST FAN PLOX SUSCRIX TO MY CHANEL: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0A2GSmPwKC_FE5drWA7vZA



Hey Derpy/Daniel/Misha, thanks for taking part in the tournament!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 20, 2016)

My Wii went belly up so I can't play Zelda until I get a new one


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 20, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> My Wii went belly up so I can't play Zelda until I get a new one



Dang. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 21, 2016)

I know, at least Easter is currently coming and I'm asking for a new Wii U


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I know, at least Easter is currently coming and I'm asking for a new Wii U



You'll have a blast. Be sure to get Mario Kart 8, our tournament today only had 5 people.

SpeedCubeReview dominated with 300 points, but I'm sure I could have done well had I stayed connected.


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Mar 21, 2016)

turtwig said:


> That would be awesome! (I guess we need to wait for more people to see this)
> 
> Pokemon battles and trades and Smash would also be cool.



I don't play smash often but we could trade pokemon. I could definitely strt getting into breeding competitive pokemon


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 21, 2016)

Who thinks we should also do occasional friend rooms in addition to our tournaments?

Also, do we want DLC in our next tourney?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Who thinks we should also do occasional friend rooms in addition to our tournaments?
> 
> Also, do we want DLC in our next tourney?



DLC yes


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

Ahh I wish I could play with u guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

thederpydank said:


> HI DG IM UR BIGEST FAN PLOX SUSCRIX TO MY CHANEL: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0A2GSmPwKC_FE5drWA7vZA



Really, even though he is relatively famous in the Cubing world, you shouldn't spam him if you want him to sub to you. Make good quality videos upload often and he will eventually notice you...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 22, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Really, even though he is relatively famous in the Cubing world, you shouldn't spam him if you want him to sub to you. Make good quality videos upload often and he will eventually notice you...



I think it might be a joke. While playing Mario Kart online it seemed they were playing together.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I think it might be a joke. While playing Mario Kart online it seemed they were playing together.



DG and Derpy are friends. That's pretty much all there is to say. Definitely a joke.

And yes, we shall include DLC next week.


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I think it might be a joke. While playing Mario Kart online it seemed they were playing together.



OH I'm so dumb, didn't realize it was derpy, just thought it was a random kid (sorry derpy)


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2016)

Y'know, Derpy isn't on the forum a ton, so I can't really blame you.


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Y'know, Derpy isn't on the forum a ton, so I can't really blame you.



Yeah and I didn't know his username was going to be "derpydank" lol. You seem to be here a fair amount. I'm on spring break and I have time to waste


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Yeah and I didn't know his username was going to be "derpydank" lol. You seem to be here a fair amount. I'm on spring break and I have time to waste



I also have a ton of free time. Feel free to throw me a friend request on Miiverse (if you have a Wii U). What games do you play?


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I also have a ton of free time. Feel free to throw me a friend request on Miiverse (if you have a Wii U). What games do you play?



Unfortunately I don't have the money (my parents won't buy me one) to get a Wii U. I love all Nintendo games, but I only play old NES and SNES games on emulators (more old fashioned myself) If I get one (probably not) in the near future I will let you know


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the money (my parents won't buy me one) to get a Wii U. I love all Nintendo games, but I only play old NES and SNES games on emulators (more old fashioned myself) If I get one (probably not) in the near future I will let you know



Got it.


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Got it.



Kinda sucks, but the old games are fun too, you should play them, I wish there were more people who played them as well...


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm thinking of buying some on Virtual Console... or maybe I should just use an emulator...

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 23, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I'm thinking of buying some on Virtual Console... or maybe I should just use an emulator...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk



Yeah you can get an emulator (I use nestopia) and connect an usb controller for the "full experience"


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 23, 2016)

That actually sounds like a better idea than having a GBA on my tablet with the buttons on screen.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> That actually sounds like a better idea than having a GBA on my tablet with the buttons on screen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk



Yeah I actually play GBA on my tablet lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 24, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Yeah I actually play GBA on my tablet lol



Little bit of a pain to play Mario Kart: Super Circuit...


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Little bit of a pain to play Mario Kart: Super Circuit...



Lol I was playing Pokemon tho


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 24, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Lol I was playing Pokemon tho



I've got it on my 3ds. Trying to support the company. Nintendo doesn't have enough of my money yet ... :/


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 24, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I've got it on my 3ds. Trying to support the company. Nintendo doesn't have enough of my money yet ... :/



Why buy a 3ds when you can play emerald on your tablet like nub?


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 25, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I've got it on my 3ds. Trying to support the company. Nintendo doesn't have enough of my money yet ... :/



... That's one way to think of it.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 25, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Why buy a 3ds when you can play emerald on your tablet like nub?



Because with playing Red I will be able to transfer them to Sun and Moon later this year through the bank.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 25, 2016)

Start your engines, and... wait, is it too early to remind you guys about the next tourney?

Oh well. Next tourney is Sunday at 2 EDT, same time as last week.

Rule changes:
DLC included (both packs)
150cc (considering alternating between this and Mirror Mode each week, "because why not?" -DGCubes, 2016)
Tourney is now 1 hour long (if you want to keep it at 2 hours, let me know)

As far as I can remember, this is it. SpeedCubeReview, I'm coming for you! (Maybe, I'm not as good at 150cc.)


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 25, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Tourney is now 1 hour long (if you want to keep it at 2 hours, let me know)
> 
> As far as I can remember, this is it. SpeedCubeReview, I'm coming for you! (Maybe, I'm not as good at 150cc.)



2 Hours was a long time. maybe once in awhile it will be like an epic showdown, but I think 1 hour is better (maybe an hour and a half would be a good compromise). 

also... BUHAHAHAHA bring it on!


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 25, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> 2 Hours was a long time. maybe once in awhile it will be like an epic showdown, but I think 1 hour is better (maybe an hour and a half would be a good compromise).
> 
> also... BUHAHAHAHA bring it on!



Ok, I will make it an hour and a half.


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 25, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> Because with playing Red I will be able to transfer them to Sun and Moon later this year through the bank.



Yeah but all I care about is the gameplay, plus I can't get sun and moon anyway


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 27, 2016)

Alright, tourney is in 2 hours and 43 minutes, and I'm actually thinking of switching off CPU's. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 27, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Alright, tourney is in 2 hours and 43 minutes, and I'm actually thinking of switching off CPU's. Let me know what you guys think.



I like having CPUs. 12 karts is much more fun than 3.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 27, 2016)

CPUs on it is.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll be on in about a half an hour. For those who don't know, Mario Kart Tournament starts at 2pm every Sunday. Come join. For those who are early like me we can do a few rounds before the tournament starts

Tournaments code is 1930-2161-1474

Only a few people last time. Join in an play with other online cubers. My name online is Mr. Boucke. There is also Derpy Cuber, DGCubes and more!


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 27, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I'll be on in about a half an hour. For those who don't know, Mario Kart Tournament starts at 2pm every Sunday. Come join. For those who are early like me we can do a few rounds before the tournament starts
> 
> Tournaments code is 1930-2161-1474
> 
> Only a few people last time. Join in an play with other online cubers. My name online is Mr. Boucke. There is also Derpy Cuber, DGCubes and more!



I'm Matt, the creator of the tourney. I'm not famous in the cubing scene, but I hope to see you guys there!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 27, 2016)

So we don't flood this thread with just chats. I made a chat group here (http://tinychat.com/t70as4) first time doing this so hopefully it works.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 27, 2016)

Still trying to figure out how to use Tinychat, but yes, I was getting disconnected again. Maybe we should have the tourney at a time when my mom isn't in the kitchen streaming stuff on her iPad. I think that may may be the reason, 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh cool, i will likely join one of the mario kart tournaments one day. Anyone play splatoon?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 27, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> Oh cool, i will likely join one of the mario kart tournaments one day. Anyone play splatoon?



Join right now!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Man, I wish I had Mario Kart 8. The only one that I played a lot was MKDS, although I mostly only did time trails. The whole snaking thing is pretty cool and fun to do.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thatoneguy2 said:


> Man, I wish I had Mario Kart 8. The only one that I played a lot was MKDS, although I mostly only did time trails. The whole snaking thing is pretty cool and fun to do.



I want to get MKDS on Virtual Console.


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey, so i actually decided to make a nintendo cubers skype group. It would make it easier to organize races and such. So add me sir.waffle1 and i will add you to the group!


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 28, 2016)

Sorry I couldn't make it today, guys; I was busy. I'll most likely be able to next weekend though.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 28, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it today, guys; I was busy. I'll most likely be able to next weekend though.


It's all good, man. But I'm not even sure if there was a tournament at all. SpeedCubeReview and I tried racing together at the start, but I kept getting disconnected. Soooo, I don't think you missed anything.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 28, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> It's all good, man. But I'm not even sure if there was a tournament at all. SpeedCubeReview and I tried racing together at the start, but I kept getting disconnected. Soooo, I don't think you missed anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk



SirWaffle and I played a few rounds.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 28, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> SirWaffle and I played a few rounds.



Oh. Welp, at least there were some races today.


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lol today Panga made an April Fools maze-like level in Mario Maker, it's awesome!


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 2, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Lol today Panga made an April Fools maze-like level in Mario Maker, it's awesome!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5cvp2bvieI



Saw this earlier today. I saw what kind of level it was, and I thought it would be his easiest level so far, but BOY WAS I WRONG.


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 2, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Saw this earlier today. I saw what kind of level it was, and I thought it would be his easiest level so far, but BOY WAS I WRONG.



Yeah it looked kind of easy until he starts giving us all the details one by one 0_0


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 2, 2016)

The Boo Buddies... Why?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Apr 2, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Lol today Panga made an April Fools maze-like level in Mario Maker, it's awesome!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5cvp2bvieI



Lol that level has to be the most frustrating level ever, even more frustrating than Ross' levels. 

His newest levels are pretty interesting though, but I don't want to reveal how long it took me to beat Companion Vine. ._.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope to see everyone for today's tournament at 2pm. 

Mario Kart 8 race code is 1930-2161-1474

We can use the same chat room as before http://tinychat.com/t70as4


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 3, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I hope to see everyone for today's tournament at 2pm.
> 
> Mario Kart 8 race code is 1930-2161-1474
> 
> We can use the same chat room as before http://tinychat.com/t70as4



Okey donkey,

...

AUTOCORRET!

Okey dokey, let's do it!

EDIT: Ok, maybe I shouldn't. I have three siblings, my parents, and my grandmother in my house, all of whom also have devices that connect to our internet.


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Okey donkey,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ooh that might slow you down a bit. I can't because I don't have wii u!


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 3, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Ooh that might slow you down a bit. I can't because I don't have wii u!



I'll do a worldwide to see if my internet will work today


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll be online for whomever wants to join early.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 3, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I'll be online for whomever wants to join early.



Wow, you're really good! You've also taught me to take the tightest lines wherever possible. Thanks for that.


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Apr 3, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> Because with playing Red I will be able to transfer them to Sun and Moon later this year through the bank.



I actually can't wait for this


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Wow, you're really good! You've also taught me to take the tightest lines wherever possible. Thanks for that.



lol. That's the trick. It was fun today.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 4, 2016)

Indeed. Also, nice wheels. I use the same ones myself.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 8, 2016)

Speaking of Panga, he just made Saved By The Shell. I may be off, but I counted 32 shell jumps in the level. What are you doing with your life, Panga?


----------



## hkpnkp (Apr 8, 2016)

which is better - *Playstation vita* or *New 3ds XL* ?? (or a good Smartphone ??)


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 8, 2016)

3DS. Handheld console games are far better than mobile games, and the Vita was a flop.


----------



## hkpnkp (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone heard any news about the new nintendo console ( Nintendo NX )


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 8, 2016)

hkpnkp said:


> Anyone heard any news about the new nintendo console ( Nintendo NX )



There are a ton of rumors, but I don't think anything will be officially announced until E3 (that's some time in June). Most people are speculating that it'll be released in late 2016; maybe November-ish.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 8, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> There are a ton of rumors, but I don't think anything will be officially announced until E3 (that's some time in June). Most people are speculating that it'll be released in late 2016; maybe November-ish.



Well if they're going to reveal it somewhere, E3 is the place to do it! But I just got my Wii U, so unless I win SuperHuman, I don't see myself getting an NX.

I just lost on purpose in Smash Bros, and my brother was watching. He couldn't tell I did it intentionally.


----------



## hkpnkp (Apr 9, 2016)

Nintendo President Tatsumi Kmishima said that the Nintendo NX is not going to be an upgrade over the Wii u or 3ds but a completely new experience.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 9, 2016)

hkpnkp said:


> Nintendo President Tatsumi Kmishima said that the Nintendo NX is not going to be an upgrade over the Wii u or 3ds but a completely new experience.



Right, I've heard that much, but just about everything else is up in the air as of now.


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 9, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Right, I've heard that much, but just about everything else is up in the air as of now.


There are also rumors of Nintendo discontinuing the Wii U. Am I the only one who's seen those?


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 9, 2016)

I've seen them, but I think Nintendo has confirmed they are false. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 10, 2016)

So I think tomorrow might be my last time making specific time to play Mario kart 8 unless we have many more players. It's a ton of fun but Sunday's are my prep day and things are getting busy.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 10, 2016)

another nintendo fan here 

in november/december i decided that i would play through as many of the zelda games as i can (in order if possible) because I really like the series and have played an embarrassingly small number of the games! 
i've taken a couple of months break (things got busy and i also play way too much binding of isaac:afterbirth lol) but i've played through three so far (1,2 and link's awakening, couldn't play Link to the Past until I got hold of my GBA/DS), and I have already completed Wind Waker, Phantom Hourglass and Link Between Worlds i think (played OoT but strangely never finished it ).

don't have a Wii U so can't join with the MK8 shenanigans sadly!


----------



## thederpydank (Apr 10, 2016)

So at what time does the tournament start today and what's the code again? I missed the last few and want to get back into it haha.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 10, 2016)

thederpydank said:


> So at what time does the tournament start today and what's the code again? I missed the last few and want to get back into it haha.


The code is in my signature, and it starts at 2 p.m. and will run for 90 minutes.


----------



## hkpnkp (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone tried the new (and the first) smartphone app by nintendo - Miitomo


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 10, 2016)

i'm really enjoying miitomo so far! i've found the mii drop stuff very difficult, but the app as a whole is a pretty neat concept


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 10, 2016)

Not sure if I can take part in today's tourney, my mom says I need to get some rest because I'm not feeling well.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, I think this Sunday tourney is a bust. It was a fun run.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 16, 2016)

What are everyone's mains in Smash 4? I main Toon Link, but I'll also occasionally play Mario, Ike, Diddy Kong, Cloud, Bayonetta, Falco, Link, Sheik, Doc, Marth, and Lucina.

Also, my sister was watching Bunk'd on TV and they made a Mario reference.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 11, 2016)

Shall we revive this thread after three months?

Now that E3 has come and gone, Nintendo didn't reveal anything about the NX, but they still won E3, because Zelda. Also... I heard coffee cost less than water there... WHAT?


----------



## Abo (Jul 11, 2016)

Nintendo is winning right now: due to the release of Pokemon GO, their stock value went up by 23% 
Also, Pokemon go is great, if you don't have it yet, why?


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 11, 2016)

Abo said:


> Nintendo is winning right now: due to the release of Pokemon GO, their stock value went up by 23%
> Also, Pokemon go is great, if you don't have it yet, why?


Found a Bulbasaur in my kitchen, but I can't go outside and play the game unless my parents are home. And since I'm on summer vacation...

Nintendo Cuber Discord anyone?

https://discordapp.com/channels/202075284231553024


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 11, 2016)

What are everyone's opinions of the new Sun and Moon pokémon?


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2016)

Pokemon Go is a massive flop. A bit of fun at the start, until you realise there's nothing more interesting to do other than catch the same pokemon over and over and over. Complete bomb-out. It's so disappointing because people like me who were brought up when pokemon first came out were so excited at the prospect, and it's completely crap


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 12, 2016)

Dene said:


> Pokemon Go is a massive flop. A bit of fun at the start, until you realise there's nothing more interesting to do other than catch the same pokemon over and over and over. Complete bomb-out. It's so disappointing because people like me who were brought up when pokemon first came out were so excited at the prospect, and it's completely crap



Gym battles?


----------



## Douf (Jul 12, 2016)

Excitebike, Adventure Island, MegaMan 2 and Blades of Steel. Yeah baby.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 12, 2016)

Im kinda a nintendo fan, but im more into SEGA, even tho theyre starting to suck, but then again I am a nintendo fan. But mostly a silver the hedgehog fan.


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Gym battles?



Have you actually done a gym battle or are you just throwing it out there? See I dunno about you but I don't find hitting the screen as fast as I can entertaining. Sucks that the one of the two most fundamental aspects of Pokemon, fighting (the other being catching), was horrendously botched.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 12, 2016)

Dene said:


> Have you actually done a gym battle or are you just throwing it out there? See I dunno about you but I don't find hitting the screen as fast as I can entertaining. Sucks that the one of the two most fundamental aspects of Pokemon, fighting (the other being catching), was horrendously botched.



Well you can dodge too. And yeah the actual battling part itself sucks, but I like the whole 'dang, i just had that gym and red stole it from me, let me get my friends on blue and go steal it back' thing.


----------



## Dene (Jul 13, 2016)

ya that thing will quickly get old. BTW if you wanna make it easier to keep a gym just stay there and battle yourself over and over. Dunno the logic in that, but that's how it works.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

Attention Wii U owners! Who here wants to try to do the whole Mario Kart 8 tournament again? My parents are at work during the day, so that's two fewer people to connect to the internet, so that's less lag? Possibly. I'd also be interested in making a Smash 4 online tournament for you guys.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 13, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Attention Wii U owners! Who here wants to try to do the whole Mario Kart 8 tournament again? My parents are at work during the day, so that's two fewer people to connect to the internet, so that's less lag? Possibly. I'd also be interested in making a Smash 4 online tournament for you guys.



I'd be up for it. Pretty sure I can sometime today, and I can ask Daniel Karnaukh if he'd want to join too.
Just please make it 150cc this time, lol.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sweet, give me a time, and I'll make it happen.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 13, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Sweet, give me a time, and I'll make it happen.



How about 11:30? Btw, Karnaukh is in. If you want to make it later so more people see it, that's fine too. I think we're pretty much free all day.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> How about 11:30? Btw, Karnaukh is in. If you want to make it later so more people see it, that's fine too. I think we're pretty much free all day.


11:30 is fine. DG and Derpy in the same tournament playing Mario Kart with me is awesome. Is your friend list full, because I think friend rooms would be a good option, because that way we can pick from all the tracks instead of three predetermined ones.

Derp.

I should probably give you the code again... It's 1930-2161-1474.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

I've been investing all my time in Smash Bros, so let's see how this goes.

Hmmm...

All my time's been in Smash Bros
So we shall see how this goes
Daniel G. And Daniel K.
Guys with whom I'm gonna play.
And I've heard that DG's heart
Is really into Mario Kart
So let's just see how well I do
On the racetrack with you two.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 13, 2016)

I think it's better to do a public room so other people on here can join if they see this.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

Right, will do.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

Derpy is in!


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

What the... I got disconnected.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm gonna stop for today, but that was really fun.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I'm gonna stop for today, but that was really fun.


Have a great day!


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

Alright, news update time! Nintendo just announced they would be releasing an NES Classic console in time for the holiday season, complete with an HDMI, savestates, 30 classic games, an NES inspired controller, Wiimote and Classic Controller support, and a $60 price tag. I'm excited for this, but I may hold off on this and just get the NX later down the line.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Alright, news update time! Nintendo just announced they would be releasing an NES Classic console in time for the holiday season, complete with an HDMI, savestates, 30 classic games, an NES inspired controller, Wiimote and Classic Controller support, and a $60 price tag. I'm excited for this, but I may hold off on this and just get the NX later down the line.



That thing looks beyond amazing. I already have an original NES, so I can't say for sure if it's worth it for me, but I may just get it because of how dang awesome it sounds.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> That thing looks beyond amazing. I already have an original NES, so I can't say for sure if it's worth it for me, but I may just get it because of how dang awesome it sounds.


GameXplain made a video about it. In the description is the list of games that will be included. See which ones you don't have.
EDIT: I just gave my mom a list of all the games that are on it, and she said she hadn't heard of most of those games. I knew about 27 of them. What the heck is a Super C?


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Who here thinks they might get the NX? If Smash Bros. is a launch title, shut up and take my money.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dene said:


> Pokemon Go is a massive flop. A bit of fun at the start, until you realise there's nothing more interesting to do other than catch the same pokemon over and over and over. Complete bomb-out. It's so disappointing because people like me who were brought up when pokemon first came out were so excited at the prospect, and it's completely crap


I only gots an ipod... Why u have to make Pokemon go use data smh


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

So I decided to make a Mii Fighter for DGCubes, because why not, and I made a video of me using said fighter. DG, I can send the Mii your way if you like.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

https://supermariomakerbookmark.nintendo.net/profile/Mat11111?type=posted

Anyone here still play Mario Maker?


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jul 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> https://supermariomakerbookmark.nintendo.net/profile/Mat11111?type=posted
> 
> Anyone here still play Mario Maker?


Yep, I've played a few of your levels already but not the newer ones. Here's my profile.

Did anyone see the SGDQ blind SMM race? The levels were awesome and it was really cool to watch.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 24, 2016)

Matt and DG are ready for another round of Mario Kart! (Why do I refer to him as DG all the time? I know his name... Oh well.) I'll use the tournament we already have and make it so it runs through the entire week. If you want to play for the tournament at a specific time, let me know, and I can (most likely) play with you. I wake up at 8 am and go to bed at 11 pm. That's pretty much all I need to say about Monday through Friday. I have no life. When I go to a friend's house, we spend 8 hours in the basement then I go home. That's it. Focus, Matt. No tangents. So yeah, let me know if you guys are up to play this week.

Least. Professional. Announcement. Ever.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 14, 2016)

I got into Nintendo 8+ years ago, when I got my DS Lite. The game that really hooked me on Nintendo (and possibly my favorite DS game to date) is Kirby Super Star Ultra. I could play that for HOURS and still have fun. It even had a few good multiplayer modes! Zelda's cool too. I love to play Smash WiiU (almost as much as Kirby), even though I'm total trash, as ANYONE that has ever even seen me play will EASILY tell you (it's still a fun time). So anyone else like Kirby?


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone else here hyped for the Switch? Looks pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Anyone else here hyped for the Switch? Looks pretty awesome to me.


Yep! Hopefully I can get it when it launches!

Although.... That makes it sound like Nintendo is going to start manufacturing light switches.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 20, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Anyone else here hyped for the Switch? Looks pretty awesome to me.


Looks pretty awesome and we can finally play on a portable Wii. Imagine smash bros 5 on a plane!


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Looks pretty awesome and we can finally play on a portable Wii. Imagine smash bros 5 on a plane!


Maaaan, I would practice Smash all the way to my destination.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Maaaan, I would practice Smash all the way to my destination.


Smash pun? We're finally at our destination.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Smash pun? We're finally at our destination.




The new Pro Controller looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> The new Pro Controller looks pretty sweet too.


I agree, those controllers are fine looking indeed. Now tournaments would be much easier too.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> I agree, those controllers are fine looking indeed. Now tournaments would be much easier too.


No TV necessary... But probably still recommended.

Also if they just end up porting Smash 4, Imma be a little sad.


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 20, 2016)

Wait they're making another super smash bros?


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Wait they're making another super smash bros?


Well we're not sure yet. What we do know is it's most likely not going to be directed by Sakurai.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Oct 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No TV necessary... But probably still recommended.
> 
> Also if they just end up porting Smash 4, Imma be a little sad.


Of course they recommend a TV, it's part home console lol.

I'd hope they make Sm5sh instead of porting, I mean they've already pretty much dropped the game (same with splatoon, but it's getting a remake, so idk...). 

I've already been thinking of ways to save up/sell stuff for it. It's a while away, but still. Anyone same?


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 20, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Of course they recommend a TV, it's part home console lol.
> 
> I'd hope they make Sm5sh instead of porting, I mean they've already pretty much dropped the game (same with splatoon, but it's getting a remake, so idk...).
> 
> I've already been thinking of ways to save up/sell stuff for it. It's a while away, but still. Anyone same?


With patches and stuff, they could change sm4sh, add DLC and stuff so smash 5 probably won't be a thing.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Of course they recommend a TV, it's part home console lol.
> 
> I'd hope they make Sm5sh instead of porting, I mean they've already pretty much dropped the game (same with splatoon, but it's getting a remake, so idk...).
> 
> I've already been thinking of ways to save up/sell stuff for it. It's a while away, but still. Anyone same?


My friends are gonna give me $75 for my birthday. But if my mom is willing to pay for the Switch (shoot, still almost called it the NX), Imma put that money towards Pokken Tournament and a VC game or two.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> My friends are gonna give me $75 for my birthday. But if my mom is willing to pay for the Switch (shoot, still almost called it the NX), Imma put that money towards Pokken Tournament and a VC game or two.



It's like back when the Wii U was announced and I couldn't stop calling it Project Cafe. Except this time both NX and Switch are actually good names. 

Also, some pretty good friends ya got there, lol.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 21, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> It's like back when the Wii U was announced and I couldn't stop calling it Project Cafe. Except this time both NX and Switch are actually good names.
> 
> Also, some pretty good friends ya got there, lol.


Thanks. Guess that's just a symptom of following the hype. When the official name is revealed, you don't get used to it right away.

EDIT: Okay, so my mom just said I can save up my money for the Switch to buy it when it launches. So. Anyone want to buy Splatoon from me?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Oct 23, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> With patches and stuff, they could change sm4sh, add DLC and stuff so smash 5 probably won't be a thing.


They better not cause we already have Sm4sh and all the DLC, and besides, they've made a Smash game for every system since the N64, and it would be kinda dumb, cause if we really wanted to add stuff to Sm4sh, we can just mod it, It's not a hard process anyway. Either way the Switch will be mine. ALL MINE!!!


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 23, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> They better not cause we already have Sm4sh and all the DLC, and besides, they've made a Smash game for every system since the N64, and it would be kinda dumb, cause if we really wanted to add stuff to Sm4sh, we can just mod it, It's not a hard process anyway. Either way the Switch will be mine. ALL MINE!!!


It's pretty hard to make a smash 5 because it would need to be a different game. Ifnthey make a game similar to sm4sh or Melee, it would be the same and nobody would buy it. It's pretty hard to come up with a gameplay. Also... Project Switch? The most balanced Sm4sh game?


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 25, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> It's pretty hard to make a smash 5 because it would need to be a different game. Ifnthey make a game similar to sm4sh or Melee, it would be the same and nobody would buy it. It's pretty hard to come up with a gameplay. Also... Project Switch? The most balanced Sm4sh game?


I think maybe if they sped up Sm4sh a bit, added a few more techniques (mayhaps reintroduce some that Melee had), released more characters, and continued to patch the game, I think we could be on to a bit of something.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Oct 26, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I think maybe if they sped up Sm4sh a bit, added a few more techniques (mayhaps reintroduce some that Melee had), released more characters, and continued to patch the game, I think we could be on to a bit of something.


Sm4.5sh


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Sm4.5sh


Yeap. Pretty much.


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 14, 2017)

Nintendo switch and some new games!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 15, 2017)

I am just a cuber who has a Gameboy SP from 2008 :/


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 17, 2017)

I know it wasn't in the tra... Iiii mean presentation, but I think Reggie accidentally revealed that some form of Smash is coming to the Switch in an interview.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 22, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> I know it wasn't in the tra... Iiii mean presentation, but I think Reggie accidentally revealed that some form of Smash is coming to the Switch in an interview.



I'd imagine it will.

I'm pretty dang hyped for the Switch. Super Mario Odyssey and Breath of the Wild look awesome. Mario Kart 8 Deluxe seems like Nintendo trying to just phone something in, tbh. If there were new tracks, I'd be hyped, but I really couldn't care less about battling.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 22, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> I'd imagine it will.
> 
> I'm pretty dang hyped for the Switch. Super Mario Odyssey and Breath of the Wild look awesome. Mario Kart 8 Deluxe seems like Nintendo trying to just phone something in, tbh. If there were new tracks, I'd be hyped, but I really couldn't care less about battling.


I was in my school's cafeteria one day when a kid in the grade below me asked whether Mario Kart is about racing or battling. It baffles me that they all thought battle mode was the way to go. Especially if they were referring to Mario Kart 8.
Honestly, I'm just going to wait until we get a release date for Smash. Who knows, maybe they'll buff my boy Toon Link.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 31, 2017)

This thread hasn't been posted on since the Switch came out! How many of you guys have one now? I've been playing a ton of Breath of the Wild recently, but I'll refrain from any spoilers (even though I'm only about a third of the way through the game, lol).


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2017)

Holy crud, it's been a while, huh? Well, I don't have a Switch yet. I'm waiting for Smash to be announced for it. That's how I spend a lot of my time on my Wii U, so.

I'm a Mario main with a Luigi and Cloud secondary. We should play sometime. :]


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 3, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> This thread hasn't been posted on since the Switch came out! How many of you guys have one now? I've been playing a ton of Breath of the Wild recently, but I'll refrain from any spoilers (even though I'm only about a third of the way through the game, lol).



I actually got mine 3 days ago (it was supposed to come between 8/14-8/21) so I'm feeling pretty lucky from that. Got splatoon 2 with it and thats really fun. Definitely excited for Kirby for the switch tho, cause I like kirby.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 27, 2017)

Well this thread is dead. 

So hi I'm Matt, the deadest user on the forums. Anyone else got a Switch? I got one for Christmas along with Mario Odyssey and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. Planning to go to Target tomorrow to possibly buy another game. So if you have a Switch... uhhh share your friend code here or something I guess.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello. I’m bumping a 3 year old thread because I want to see if there is anyone who plays SSBU on the switch. Is there anyone who still plays on it?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Hello. I’m bumping a 3 year old thread because I want to see if there is anyone who plays SSBU on the switch. Is there anyone who still plays on it?


i would if i somehow got a switch


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

Any SMM2 players?


----------

